# Question about Bella's Ears



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

She is almost 4 months old. Her ears lay in this goofy looking position. My question is are they going to stay like this or will they change?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

They looks fine to me. As she gets older the cartalidge will harder more and they will prick up more.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like a pair of nice natural ears. Not sure what the problem is?


----------



## bLuEpItS86 (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks normal to me my pups ears are like that as well and she is nine months....no worries.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

To me they look fine. Is there a way you want them to look like?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

There is a member on here who has a pup who had one ear that layed different than the other and she taped it to get it to lay differently. I suppose you could always tape your pup's ears to get them to lay how you want. But I am not sure that is necessary. They look like normal natural ears to me.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

you can glue them but your dog have perfect ears for an APBT. They are just big! lol
You want a rose prick in an APBT and that is what you have.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

That could be the reason they look goofy to me then, because they are big.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

She'll grow into them, just give her time


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok. Thanks. I was just wondering. We love her regardless of how her ears look.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Her ears look very good, I wouldn't worry at all


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

I think thats perfect for non cropped ears. I'd love for my dogs ears to lay like that.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## abazaba (Apr 10, 2009)

*looks good*

hopefully they stay like that we have a 4 year old whos ears stick straight up all the time we have nick named her bat dog. so hopefully they stay layed down.


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

abazaba said:


> hopefully they stay like that we have a 4 year old whos ears stick straight up all the time we have nick named her bat dog. so hopefully they stay layed down.


Sometimes her left ear will stand up. Mostly when she is outside, sniffing the ground and then lifts her head up. But sometimes it just does it. I have a picture of her when she was sleeping and her left ear was standing up.

Infinity8x3.. lol.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

infinity8x3 said:


> Yup its normal for a young pup to have big rose prick ears... See. I really think if my dog fell out of a window he could glid to safety.


when he runs or "trots" do his ears flop like hes trying to take off? 
Peanuts do and i think its hilarious


----------



## SassySue57 (Jun 26, 2015)

She looks so much like my dog Ruger. We just rescued him and we think hes about 3 months.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum SassySue57! Those are some wonky ears, I love 'em. Thanks for sharing the pics of Ruger and nice going on the rescue. Hope to see more posts and pics in the future.

Joe


----------



## rocky2006 (Apr 6, 2015)

Pits have big floppy ears as pups, they are like that cause they will grow into them and they will sit high and tight when they grow and fully mature


----------



## Spiderlady (Oct 27, 2016)

*Bella's Ears- mine too!*

I was searching images of pit puppies' ears to see if mine were abnormal and found this forum.
My 12 week old blue nose pit's ears do exactly the same thing. I was told she was full-blooded but I began to wonder after seeing her ears do this... thank ya'll for confirming there isn't anything wrong with her ears. 
Her ears also stand up sometimes when she's outside and alerts to our outside cats.


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Who knows? Maybe she'll have goofy ears like my boy:










They're ALWAYS like this.


----------

